#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  Nong Khai to Vientiane Visa Run

## dirtydog

From Khon Kaen passing Udon Thani and onto Nong Khai is a 180km journey, all have nice main roads of 2 lanes on each side.

Nong Khai and The Friendship Bridge is where you want to end up, The first picture is taken on the banks of the Mekhong River, in the distance you can see the Friendship Bridge, the main road here is where all the locals come to eat of an evening and to be entertained, the place does seem to have an abundance of restaurants where you have to cook your own food, never really seen the point of that myself but it seems quite popular in Asia.
The "Meeting Place", is probably the most popular expat hang out in Nong Khai, probably due to the farang food that is available, Pizza, Burgers etc.

More Visa Runs and Border crossing Points can be found here (Thailands Border crossing points)

In Nong Khai main town centre you will find a load of Visa agents to get you a visa for Laos, if you use an agent it will cost 1,800baht to 1,900baht, save a bit of money and do it yourself I reckon is the best bet, although if you have your Thai wife or girlfriend it's probably a good idea for them to get their border pass there, for the border pass into Laos they charge 100baht, they can get a border pass at immigration for 30baht but this is a bit of a pain, all they need is their ID card and 1 photo.

From the Thai Border at Nong Khai it is 22km to Vientiane.
The Friendship Bridge closes at 10pm.
Vientiane does have a Thai consulate but are not very cooperative in giving out multi entry visas of any sort, and even cause problems with non immigrant visas if you don't have every bit of paperwork needed.

----------


## dirtydog

This first picture is the road heading to the Thai immigration offices.



Anything to Declare? then this is the office you want, NongKhai customs.



One of the 3 Thai immigration offices is in the back right hand side of this picture, after stamping out of Thailand You hang around here waiting for the 20baht bus to take you across the bridge to Laos, children below 12 go for free.
The bus is obviously not aircon, still what do you expect for 20baht...



More Visa Runs and Border Crossing Points can be found here (Thailands Border crossing points)

----------


## dirtydog

As you get across Friendship Bridge the Laos side will then spray the wheels of the bus, what sort of diseases they are trying to stop I have no idea, maybe something to do with bird flu perhaps, smells very strongly of disinfectant anyway.

More about Visa Runs into Laos can be found here (Thailands Border crossing points)

----------


## dirtydog

Next we need a Visa to get into Laos.

This is where you get your visa on arrival, if you got American Dollars then it is 30 dollars, If you pay in Thai Baht then it is 1,500baht, on the weekends and not normal working hours there is an extra levy of 100baht. Here there is a money changer, a good idea is to change your Thai Baht into Dollars and then pay for your visa in dollars, saves a few hundred baht.

The local currencey in Laos is the Kip and for 100baht= 26,500Kip so bring a rucksack to carry your money 
around in, although they do prefer Dollars  :Smile: 





After this you will have to pay an entry fee, 50baht for Thais with border passes and 10baht for farangs with passports.

For a tuk tuk into Vientiane and visit 3 destinations and back to the border it costs 600baht, an aircon taxi doing the same cost's 800baht and a minibus 1,000baht.




This is the warning sign to tell you that they drive on the wrong side of the road, yep, for some reason they drive on the right hand side of the road.

----------


## dirtydog

There are several duty free shops on the Laos side of the Friendship Bridge and are worth a look, Black Label at 600baht per bottle aint a bad deal, but they have also got some stuff packaged up just to look like Black Label but is called Black Lion, on the carton they claim it is made under an Australians expert supervision, still at 100baht a bottle it's worth a try I suppose, the Bastos cigarettes at 80baht a carton do seem to be a bargain aswell, Texas5 were 150baht.

On going back to Thailand if it is after normal office hours you will be charged an extra 10baht administration fee.

----------


## benbaaa

Pictures too small, DD.  :Smile:

----------


## stroller

A one-way ride from the border into Vientiane by tuk-tuk should be 100bt, a taxi 150bt, minibus 200bt, - well, this was last year. Sometimes you need to negotiate.

Thai Baht (notes) are accepted almost everywhere in Vientiane.

If you arrive by train in Nong Khai, the tuk-tuk to the border is 30-40bt, from the busstation in town 40-50bt, though they might ask for more initially.

Coming back into Thailand, there is a free shuttle service from the Thai border to a busterminal from which you may then get a tuk-tuk into Nong Khai, the train- or busstation. The alternative is to get an overpriced taxi to get away from the border - worth it if you got heavy luggage or you're an old geezer.

----------


## peterpan

I use one of the Visa services in the shop houses on the LH side,(2000 Baht incl Photo) they are quite efficient and I get the company of a pretty girl who accompanies me while I fantasise  about bending her over the car hood, while she gets my Visa. Usually just wait while she gets the Laotioan Visa and then I wander over to the DF and pick up 6 bottles of Penfolds Bin 389 for 'bout 1000 Baht a bottle. In Villa its 5700 Baht. All in its a relaxed and easy experience compared with the Aranaprathet border. (the pits)

----------


## Aquaman

is there anywhere for me to park my car at the border?

----------


## Rigger

If you go to the Visa place on the left hand side as you drive towards the Thai immigration offices they will do every thing for 1900 bht fill out paper work picture put you in a aircon car drive you over wait while while you get your visa and go shopping and drive you back. 
Now while you are there on the right hand side before the Thai immigration offices next to the golf shop is a meat export shop with all the good stuff from home you miss Lamb pies pastes all sorts of good gear

----------


## dirtydog

Here you go, everything you ever needed to know about Nong Khai, well apart from car parking.

https://teakdoor.com/view.php?pg=nong...staurants-bars

----------


## Spin

> is there anywhere for me to park my car at the border?


yes, just leave it near the shop houses about 300 metres from the border checkpoint. Done so at least 10 times myself with no worries.

----------


## Rigger

All so after doing your visa you normaly get a bit thirsty so if you park at the ferry crossing area and walk down the road about 300m on the right is a farang bar that was owned by a Box head but now is owned by a pom he stocks imported beers.

----------


## Aquaman

> yes, just leave it near the shop houses about 300 metres from the border checkpoint. Done so at least 10 times myself with no worries.


Nice, i'm thinking of staying over there for about two nights(vientiene).  overnight is cool you reckon?

----------


## Rigger

> Nice, i'm thinking of staying over there for about two nights(vientiene). overnight is cool you reckon?


I wouldnt leave my car there over night

----------


## blackgang

If you turn at the Nong Khai sign in the first pics there is a shuttle bus olace on the right where you can get the visa app and the visa for a Thai and they have large covered car park area..

Used to be anyway, been years since I was over there..

----------


## Spin

> overnight is cool you reckon?


Nope.

----------


## Aquaman

Ok, thanks for that. What about crossing over with my motorcycle.  can i do that?

----------


## Wallace

No problem to take bikes over, as long as you've got all the right documents. If you head towards Nong Khai from the railway station, there's a bikers' bar on the left of the road, just after the first main traffic lights. Nice bunch of guys.

If anyone's staying in Vientiane, these are the best hotels for around $15 a night:

Mali Namphu - just north of the fountain.
Riverside - on Nokeo Koummane, road running away from the river.
Vayakorn Guesthouse - further north on Nokeo Koummane.

There has been a spate of building work in Vientiane, and it now has some pretty decent places to eat and stay - much more upmarket than a couple of years ago.

----------


## Aquaman

i got back yesterday.  brought my bike in from nakon phanom via boat to thakek.  rode from there to vientiene.  it was fun, no problems at all.  i didnt get a customs form for my bike in thakek, but didnt seem to be a problem when leaving on the friendship bridge back into thailand.  very easy!!

----------


## Rigger

Well they got me coming into Thailand this time after 7 years of 35 days in 35 days out They told me no more and only gave me 15 days. So I am over in vientiene doing the marrige visa thing.

----------


## lom

You arrived by air ?

----------


## stroller

^^
I'll be up next with a potential visa prob, keep your ears and eyes open if 2 months tourist visa are given without too much fuss, if you can, please!
Or I'll do me first Malaysia visa run and stop by in Narathivat which I almost did this month.

----------


## Spin

> 2 months tourist visa are given without too much fuss


yep very easy in Vienteine for tourist visas

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Has anyone been booted out of the country?
I have yet to see a "they booted me from the country" thread yet.

Will we all be here forever?

----------


## dirtydog

I know quite a few people that have only been given a few days on arrival, they just fly out and get a visa, well apart from one who just went and bought an elite card  :Sad:

----------


## Rigger

Well I think Vientiene is nice place I did find it a bit strange at first as all the motorcycles here have number plates and they even wear helmets ???
Driving is very relaxed no screaming bikes or cars flying about and hardly anyone uses their horn. 
If you are looking for a nice quite place to stay with friendly staff try the Mongkol hotel its on the river and has all you need here unless you dont bring the wife then you will have to walk 500m up the road to get a gobbal.
The hotel is 800bht a night with fridge and UBC TV and the food is good.
Also if you have a 12 call switch your phone to manual find server and to AIS then you can use your phone as normal if you are close to the river

----------


## peterpan

> unless you dont bring the wife then you will have to walk 500m up the road to get a gobbal.


 Please enlighten us dear Rigger, WTF is a gobbal ?

----------


## stroller

And where exactly is the Mongkol, or rather the "gobbal" place?

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> 
> unless you dont bring the wife then you will have to walk 500m up the road to get a gobbal.
> 
> 
> Please enlighten us dear Rigger, WTF is a gobbal ?


I dont know how to spell the foking thing I am lucky if I get one me self anyway PP its when you get your knob polished.
The Mongkol hotel
Ban Sithan Neua
025 Fangum Rd
Vietiane loa PDR 
856-21 216232, 216059
Thai mobile 085823914, 0845179914

And found a nice place just up the road testerday called the spirt house that sells some really good meat pies and make any cocktail you want at a good price. Just walk out the Mongkol hotel and take a left down the river also plays good old 70s/80s music.
Anyway it was must have been good as I am still pisst and the wife aint talking to me  :Wink:

----------


## peterpan

> Anyway it was must have been good as I am still pisst and the wife aint talking to me


Thats how I tell that I have had a good time the night before, so its not a bad thing. 
So Gobbal = Gobble, I got that one now,  but thought that naughty stuff was not allowed in Laos ?

There are one or two nice places on the road by the river, one I went to had to go up 4 floors, top floor was a relaxing bar, good food and good beer, got well pissed there and my (then) 4 year old daughter had to lead me home.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Thats how I tell that I have had a good time the night before, so its not a bad thing.
> So Gobbal = Gobble, I got that one now, but thought that naughty stuff was not allowed in Laos ?


How did the marriage visa application go?
Did you have to show 400,000 or 40,000  a month income?
I'm confused.

----------


## Rigger

> How did the marriage visa application go? Did you have to show 400,000 or 40,000 a month income? I'm confused.


No probs all I showed was a marrige cert and the kids pass ports for a 3 months visa. I think it is the only the one year where you show the 400k. Anyway if I understand it right next time I come in it should have started a new 6 months and I will go back to the normal 30 on arrival with a couple of days extention

----------


## kevpola

I have to do a visa run on Monday because Immigration at Bung Kean stuff up my visa extension application.
I was wondering if anyone would know if the consulate is open in vientianne? It is a public holiday in Thailand! If it is not open would the visa run people at Non Khai be working? I have to cross the border on Monday (7th) as my current visa runs out then.

----------


## stroller

The borders will be open, the consulate most likely be closed.

Not sure what you mean by "the visa run people at Non Khai",  but it's easy enough to go yourself, $30 visa for Laos on arrival.

----------


## kingwilly

or u can do the marathon run!

----------


## kevpola

Sorry, what I mean by the "Visa Run People" is those who work from near the Non Khai border crossing and take you to Lao and back again. i have done this once before and found it very easy having a driver and someone to handle all the formalities of the border crossing.

I have no idea what a marathon run is!

----------


## Wallace

*LAO VISA HAS GONE UP!!

*Just come back from Vientiane. The cost for the visa into Laos is now $35 between 8am and 8pm, Monday to Friday. It's $36 at other times. I think they've cottoned on to the change in the exchange rates (now about 8,500 to the dollar) so it works out at around 1300 baht if you buy dollars before you go. Not sure what they charge in Baht but it used to be 1500.

If you're Australian, the cost is $30. For Canadians it's a whopping $42.

----------


## stroller

I just got here, report to follow.
It's gone up for some nationalities, still $30 for most, which is what I paid, + 2$ for not having a photo for the visa application and because it's Saturday.

----------


## mia farang

Sorry if I'm missing something here but can someone just clear up the return journey from Laos into Thailand for me. 

My husband and I want to cross the bridge from Thailand into Laos in the morning spend 1 day and 1 night in Vientiane then come back the next afternoon. I understand the bit about the visas to enter Laos. 

I want to come back into Thailand on a tourist visa (I am aware this will be 15 days) using a British passport. Do I get my tourist visa at the Laos side of the bridge before crossing to come back into Thailand? 
Do I have to pay for the tourist visa to return into Thailand? 
My husband has a Thai passport, his ID card has currently ran out as he has been living in the UK with me for 2 years. Will they want to see that in addition to his passport? (If so we will need to arrange to get that re-validated before we go to Laos).

----------


## peterpan

> Sorry if I'm missing something here but can someone just clear up the return journey from Laos into Thailand for me. 
> 
> My husband and I want to cross the bridge from Thailand into Laos in the morning spend 1 day and 1 night in Vientiane then come back the next afternoon. I understand the bit about the visas to enter Laos. 
> 
> I want to come back into Thailand on a tourist visa (I am aware this will be 15 days) using a British passport. Do I get my tourist visa at the Laos side of the bridge before crossing to come back into Thailand? 
> Do I have to pay for the tourist visa to return into Thailand? 
> My husband has a Thai passport, his ID card has currently ran out as he has been living in the UK with me for 2 years. Will they want to see that in addition to his passport? (If so we will need to arrange to get that re-validated before we go to Laos).


Do I get my tourist visa at the Laos side of the bridge before crossing to come back into Thailand? 
No, you get it on entry to Thailand after you cross the bridge from Lao.

Do I have to pay for the tourist visa to return into Thailand? No

My husband has a Thai passport, his ID card has currently ran out as he has been living in the UK with me for 2 years. Will they want to see that in addition to his passport? No

Hopefully someone will explain the difference (again) between tourist visa and whatever is the term for what you get at the  border.

----------


## melvbot

> I want to come back into Thailand on a tourist visa (I am aware this will be 15 days) using a British passport. Do I get my tourist visa at the Laos side of the bridge before crossing to come back into Thailand?


You dont need a visa, when you go to immigration they will just stamp your passport for 15 days. Visa's are what get issued through embassies and consulates which you apply and pay for, the stamp you will get is permission to enter for 15 days not a visa.



> Do I have to pay for the tourist visa to return into Thailand?


Its not a visa that you get, so no . Arriving without a visa doesnt cost anything.

----------


## mia farang

Thanks guys 

Thats cleared that up so we can cross into Laos as explained on this post then come back across the bridge and my passport will be stamped for a 15 day visit upon return into Thailand. 

I was worried I'd get some abuse for asking a silly question but you have been really helpful. 

Cheers  :beer:

----------


## dirtydog

^The abuse section is in the lower part of the board  :Smile:

----------


## Floridathunderstorm

OK. Spent 5 days in the Phon Phisai area with my wife (Thai born but American Citizen) and son (American born). Flew up to Udon Thani and back via Nok Air. Good flights. Good airline. I was impressed. Also, Nok Air had more leg room than the Korean Airlines B777 and B747 I came over here on. Udon Thani airport is a nice modern one. Nicer than most smaller airports in the US. Nong Khai seems to be a peaceful city, although we only spent a few hours there. Go to the Dang Restaurant on Bunternjit Road. Thai food with a western standard. Clean, good food, efficient, air conditioned. Took the Friendship Bridge to Laos for obtaining return visas to Thailand. Stayed 1 night in Vientiane. The visa run through the Thai and Laos immigrations, on both sides of the bridge, including the processing for 60 day tourist visas in the Thai Consulate in Vientiane, were pure torture. Don't do it if you are not ready for punishment. Absurdly crowded, most folks not knowing what to do, and pretty unhelpful authorities. That, coupled with the rip-off touts, make this such a pleasant experience. At my age, and working and living overseas half of my life, I prepare fully for any contingencies. Well, it didn't matter. The authorities apparently don't go by any in-place plan or organization. So, half of my pre-planning went for naught. If possible, get a 60 or 90 day toursit visa in your home country before coming to Thailand. Spent half a day processing through going and half a day processing through coming back. A total joke except none of us were laughing. We had a little 4 year old girl with us and it was especially rough on her.

Vientiane is a beautiful city. I would like to retire there it's so nice. Looks nothing like Thai cities, IMO. With the exception of parts of Bangkok, much more modern and more western looking. Possibly the French influence. Stayed at a very nice and super clean hotel located right on the main avenue of Lanexang Road. The hotel was called Sengphachan and had all of the ammenities of any modern hotel. 600 baht a night including a buffet breakfast. Good service and nice people. I'm a 69 year old American, and not a backpacker or a person who seeks out the cheapest thing in the city, and I was very pleased with this hotel. Typical of a person such as myself I was ready to stay at the City Inn or Lao Orchid for 3 to 4 times the price. 

In Phon Phisai we stayed at the BanWas Resort located just off Route 212. Modern and clean 1 bedroom bungalows including some studio apartments. Fully equipped and fully up to western standards. 600 baht per night. The owner and her daughter made us feel welcome. I don't think they ever stop cleaning. BanWas can be reached at 089-5707782 or 081-7089424. Try them out. You will love the place. By the way, they overlook the Mekong river. What a view.

I will add some photos just as soon as I figure out just how to do it on this forum. May have to upload the photos to a web page and then give the web page address.

----------


## peterpan

The fact that the consulate must be a veritable cash cow for Thailand doesn't seem to provide any incentive to upgrade the comfort facilities, not even a Toilet or a drink dispenser, how much money would a small cafe and sit down area make for them? but No fcker cares a scrap for the comfort of the people throwing the cash at them.

I went over the border yesterday, got there early to have to wait while the bus accumulated enough passengers, sadly in the  meantime 3 tour buses arrived, two full of back packers. 
 I swear not one of these cvnts had the forthought to get the payment ready before they reached the window, so I stood in line behind 30 of the fvckwits scrabbling around between them to get the cash ready, 
"Can some one lend me 5 Dollars? 
I will provided you buy me banana pancakes for the  next week"
fvckers.

----------


## Floridathunderstorm

> The fact that the consulate must be a veritable cash cow for Thailand doesn't seem to provide any incentive to upgrade the comfort facilities, not even a Toilet or a drink dispenser, how much money would a small cafe and sit down area make for them? but No fcker cares a scrap for the comfort of the people throwing the cash at them.
> 
> I went over the border yesterday, got there early to have to wait while the bus accumulated enough passengers, sadly in the meantime 3 tour buses arrived, two full of back packers. 
> I swear not one of these cvnts had the forthought to get the payment ready before they reached the window, so I stood in line behind 30 of the fvckwits scrabbling around between them to get the cash ready, 
> "Can some one lend me 5 Dollars? 
> I will provided you buy me banana pancakes for the next week"
> fvckers.


In all fairness to the Thai Consulate they do have ladies and mens restrooms. Men's on the ground floor and ladies on the 2nd floor. Although there was not enough seating, there was seating available. Albeit, plastic hard chairs. The Thai Consul spoke with my wife and apologized for the conditions. He stated that they just built and moved into this building, and that he was trying his best to organize the processing to make it quicker and smoother. The real problem, that I could see, was the lack of pertinent information available so that one could at least get all of the documents filled in and gathered together. I noticed that most people did not have a clue what paperwork or copies of documents they required, which of course added to the confusion and uncomfortable situation. 

I myself had problems with the documentation. Had downloaded the Visa application form from the Thai Embassy website. There were 5 of us together and I had made sure that each one of us had our packages completed and ready to go. Well, who was to know that the Thai consulate in Vientiene only accepts the Visa application from the Thai Consulate in Vientiane. Why do they even bother to put forms up on their website? You would think that they would have a standard Visa application which would be good for all Thai Consulates worldwide. So, all 5 of us, one of us being a 4 year old with an American Passport, had to re-due the applications. Of course there was nowhere to write and we had to share a couple of pens that we had. Then there was the gluing of the two photos to the new application form. That was tricky considering there were only about three bottles of glue with no applicators attached for hundreds of people. 

The only good thing that came out of all this, besides getting to spend some quality time touring around Vientiane, was that we did not have to pay for the 60 day Thai visas. Something about a three month moritorium. However, we did have to pay $35 per person for a visa to spend 1 night in Laos. You wonder about the brainpower (that's an oximoron) of the Laos government. Nobody wants to go to their Marxist paradise anyway and then they make it expensive to try and go there to boot. Also, their immigration officers were something to beholden. At least the Thai officials were halfway civilized. Especially a living doll of a lady officer. 

Needless to say I will never cross the "friendship bridge" ? again in pusuit of a visa. If I want to visit Vientiane, another time, I will fly in.

----------


## peterpan

> In all fairness to the Thai Consulate they do have ladies and mens restrooms


Improvement from the old site then>

----------


## peterpan

I have not got a tourist visa before, as they are free thats what I will get one  come next Monday.
 Is there any supporting documents required ?
I can get 2 x 60 days, and can activate the 2nd 60 days within Thailand, do I have to pay for this ?

----------


## Floridathunderstorm

> I have not got a tourist visa before, as they are free thats what I will get one come next Monday.
> Is there any supporting documents required ?
> I can get 2 x 60 days, and can activate the 2nd 60 days within Thailand, do I have to pay for this ?


From someone who just went through this.

The documentation that you need for the Thai Consulate in Vientiane is:

* A completed official *Visa Application Form*, from the *Thai Consulate in Vientiane*. You have to obtain this document upon arrival at the consulate. Or, if you are able to download it on your computer. Just make sure it's from the* Royal Thai Consulate in Laos* and not the standard application form that is provided by the Thai Consulate or Embassy on their website. (I made the mistake of downloading the standard application and filling it in prior to arrival. Had to re-do it when I got to the consulate as they do not accept the standard form.) 

* Two Passport Size Photos. (These will be glued to the application form upon arrival at the consulate. The consulate provides the glue. You have to do the gluing. I would suggest that you bring your own gluing stick, from office depot, as 500 people are sharing eveything all at once at this consulate. )

* A *copy* of your Passport - *face page only*. (this is important as they were turning away people who did not have a copy of their Passport and making them go and make a copy.)

* Your *original* Passport. 

** Don't attach any other additional paperwork, forms, or copies of anything. Only the above is necessary and required. Additional paperwork just clutters up their processing.

Make sure that you check the Tourist Visa block on the aopplication. It will ask you for your intended stay. I put 60 days. However, I would imagine that you can put anything you want in that block. 90 days, 120 days, etc. The Consulate will give you the maximum days that are applicable with their Tourist Visa policies regardless. Maybe you will get more than 60 days depending upon your situation. 

I have no idea about extending a tourist visa in-country. Some people say it can be done. The Thai Immigration office that I called, prior to going to Laos, stated that a Tourist Visa could only be extended out of country. Maybe they were talking about my 30 *permission to stay stamp* when I originally arrived at airport, which may not be able to be extended in-country. I understand that they don't call this type of entry stamp a Toursit Visa, per se, but a Permission to Stay stamp.

As far as going across the Friendship Bridge in Nong Khai, between Thailand and Laos, you only need a *filled in Departure Card*, for the Thai Immigration and a *filled in Arrival Card*, for the Laos Immigration. I had filled in a Visa application with Passport Photos, prior to arriving at the Laos Immigration Border Crossing Post. However, they just threw those back at me. All they wanted was the *filled in Arrival Card* , *$35 US dollars* or *1,500 Thai Baht,* and your *original Passport*. It is obviously cheaper to pay them in US Dollars. Upon returning back across the border to Thailand you will only need the *filled in* *Laos Departure Card* and your *original Passport*. For thai Immigration you will only need your *filled in* *Thai Arrival Card* and your *original Passport*. By the way, there is *no fee* for your Thai Tourist Visa at the consulate in Laos. To encourage tourism the consulate has waived all fees for a couple of months. Maybe 3 months. 

Luckily, I do not have to do this all again as I am departing back to the States May 5th. This will probably be my last trip to Thailand as I'm getting too old for all of this nonsense. If the Thai government wants to encourage foreign tourism they should figure a way to give more than 30 days at the airport upon arrival. Most people should get at least 6 months or 1 year. But, then again, their partners in crime at the borders would not be able to rip off the very tourists that they are trying to encourage.  Go figure!!!!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^^ Did you not read the thread?

----------


## peterpan

^ I did but by the time I finished reading I have forgotten what was at the start.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I did but by the time I finished reading I have forgotten what was at the start.


Ahh, the pleasures of getting old....

----------


## peterpan

My daughters decided they want to go as well,(anything to get out from summer school) but one passport has expired, reading thru here on the dogs OP it seems they can get a border pass.
 Presumably I can get this at the visa shops for a 100bt payment?

----------


## ossies

Just a quickie which hopefully someone can give me the answer.

I am thinking of taking an Air Asia flight to Udon Thani which arrives 17.15. I then obviously have to get mini bus from airport to Laos border, buy visa and cross over. 

How long does the mini bus ride take from Udon Thani airport to border?

Does the border close overnight? If so, will I have enough time to get across?

I note the OP mentioned the border closing at 10pm and someone else in thread says 8pm.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## peterpan

A little bit of additional info I got from may last trip a couple of weeks ago. 
I arrived at the border with my 5 yo, they looked at her passport and said, Laos won't let her in because her passport has less than 6 months to run (actually 4 months) You have to get a  border pass for her. 
This was obtained from the women who does the photographs near the Thai border immig.
As there was only my daughter, I rang my wife to get her ID card number, the woman did a run to wherever they issue border passes and after putting my wife's ID into the Computer, it brought up all her details including photo. They printed all this out and made a Border pass for her, cost about 300Bt.

----------


## mtone9317

In Laos they drive on the RIGHT side of the road, which is more sensible because in order to make a right turn you don't have to drive around the traffic to your right side, which is more comfortable because 90% of the human race is right handed. Good drivers in the US drive to avoid making left hand turns except at signals. But it's probably what each country is used to that makes it seem awkward.

----------


## mtone9317

Two Saturdays ago I had a horrendous experience on the Laos side. The Laos immigration gave my passport to an American and he took off with it to Thailand.
With my always good luck they stopped him at the Thai border, but let him bring my passport back to me at the imm office Bridge. He tried to steal it again. I trust no one, and "when he said just follow me back to Thailand" he wasn't kidding. He tried to desert me at every oportune, when we got to Thai imm, he said to the lady Thai officer, "give him his passport" she looked at him and said, "you have it"
He said "No I don't" When another Thai officer arrived, He reached in his briefcase and pulled out my passport. Then walked away. It took me six hours to go from Nong Kai back to VT, Laos. I should have had him arrested, that lying MF.

----------


## Bung

I have to go to Vientiene to make a tourist visa and will need to leave my car at the bridge for a couple of days. Anyone know of secure parking at the bridge or is it better to leave it at a hotel and pay them?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Anyone know of secure parking at the bridge or is it better to leave it at a hotel and pay them?


There's a car park on the left hand side about 150 before the crossing. I've never had a problem leaving bikes or cars there.

If you're not happy with that, you can leave it here and I'll run you up to the border.

----------


## joepaai

> In Laos they drive on the RIGHT side of the road, which is more sensible because in order to make a right turn you don't have to drive around the traffic to your right side, which is more comfortable because 90% of the human race is right handed. Good drivers in the US drive to avoid making left hand turns except at signals. But it's probably what each country is used to that makes it seem awkward.



Good drivers in the US drive to avoid making left hand turns except at signals
 :smiley laughing:

----------

